#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Ξύλινα >  > > >  >  >  Ξύλιμη δίρριχτη στέγη σε κεκλιμένες δοκούς σκυροδέματος.Ποιό είναι το beam span;

## Δανάη πολ.μηχ.

Γεια σας,
έχω ένα πρόγραμμα στο excel για υπολογισμό ξύλινης στέγης και δεν είμαι σίγουρη ποιό να θεωρήσω *beam span.* Μπορείτε να με βοηθήσετε;
 Η στέγη έχει διαστάσεις 16.3Χ14.6 και είναι δίρριχτη. Ο κορφιάς είναι στη μέση της διάστασης 14.6μέτρα. Θέλω να βάλω μορίνες 6Χ3 ανά 50εκατοστά.

Επίσης οι μορίνες κάθονται πάνω σε κεκλιμένες δοκούς και δεν έχω πλάκες σκυροδέματος. Παρόλα αυτά υπολόγισα το φορτίο από τα κεραμίδια στις δοκούς ως φορτίο δοκού λόγω πλάκας (θεωρητικά). Τώρα στον υπολογισμό στέγης στο excel θα πρέπει πάλι να προσθέσω το φορτίο από κεραμίδια;

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## CFAK

Από αυτά που περιγράφεις Beam span είναι το μικρό μήκος 14.6μ.

Αν έχεις κεκλιμένες δοκούς από σκυρόδεμα αρκεί η επίλυση που έκανες για τις μορίνες (φαντάζομαι εννοείς τις τεγίδες).

Αν και οι κεκλιμένες δοκοί είναι ξύλινες, πρέπει μετά των υπολογισμό των τεγίδων, να μεταφέρεις τα φορτία τους στα κεκλιμένα ξύλινα δοκάρια (ψαλίδια) και να διαστασιολογήσεις και αυτά.

Επειδή είναι απλοί φορείς, θα βρεις σε βιβλία τύπους για τον υπολογισμό ροπών, οπότε αν δεν εμπιστεύεσαι το "excelακι" που έχεις κάνε τον υπολογισμό "με το χέρι".

Ελπίζω να βοήθησα.

----------


## Xάρης

*@Δανάη*
Καλό θα ήταν να ανεβάζεις ένα σκαρίφημα αυτού που περιγράφεις προκειμένου να μην υπάρχουν παρερμηνείες.

----------

